
Michael DeHaan leaves Ansible - phinze
http://michaeldehaan.net/post/109595670406/happy-trails-ansible
======
tom_usher
I've been following Ansible from the start, Michael has always seemed like an
excellent lead for the project - he's had a strong opinion and vision for the
project - Ansible has turned out really well as a result.

More recently, Ansible Inc's faceless approach to marketing has me a little
frustrated, but this isn't the time for complaining.

Thanks for all your hard work on Ansible Michael! I hope the team you've built
can continue to pursue your vision for the project, and best of luck wherever
you end up next!

~~~
mpdehaan2
Thanks Tom!

(Sorry about the marketing. Not my baileywick!)

I think the project is going to keep kicking very nicely. James is really
good, and the v2 refactoring we are doing now should add in some nice language
features I've wanted for a long time like try/except blocks and reporting on
what lines in a file an error came from, etc!

------
JustBob
Thanks for birthing this project, it's very appreciated! You've done man kind
well with getting this project rolling. Best of wishes moving forward! reply

